

What is Problem Solving? - tokenadult
http://www.artofproblemsolving.com/Resources/AoPS_R_A_Prob_Solv.php

======
impeachgod
Resonates with me. Throughout high school math was easy for me because I
memorized a few formulas and passed tests. Then I went to a magnet high
school. The first day of mathematics, the teacher gave us a bizarre geometry
problem with almost no givens at all. She told us that all could be derived
from the Euclidean axioms. The next day, only one person in a class of 30
solved the problem.

------
Robert-Arles
Beautiful article. Well said.

